# Copying MPEG2 from 508 to computer(MAC)



## glevethan (Aug 27, 2002)

Is there any way to take recorded programs from my 508 hard drive and transfer them to my computer (MAC)? DISH tech support says that the only way is to connect a VCR to the 508 and record the programs to a VCR tape. Since the 508's PVR records programs in MPEG2 I would like to import them into my MAC as MPEG2 INSTEAD of importing them as an analog signal and recompressing them a second time (and further degrading quality)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Not an appropriate question! 

You can't only legally do it the way that Dish said.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thats the only legal way to do it, if you want firther details on how to get the MPEG stream off the drive itself, your in the wrong forum.


----------

